# Anyone else using an Egg donor/Sperm donor of a different ethnicity?



## Guest (Jun 11, 2012)

We are currently going through surrogacy in India using eggs donated from an Indian lady.

I just wondered if there is anyone else out there going through surrogacy using eggs/sperm donated from a lady/man of another ethnicity to their own and/or the ethnicity of their Partner/Husband/Wife.

I am interested in discussing how these people expect it to feel in the future or have experienced it to feel in the past/present, having a child who is of a different ethnicity to themselves and their partner's. Our child/children will be half Indian and half Caucasian, British.

My mother is half Indian so this is not a strange idea for us at all, we are both comfortable with it. However I wanted to see if there was anyone out there interested in discussing the associated issues, challenges and beautiful times such an experience can bring?

AR x


----------

